# [OKC] Aces and Eights



## DarkDagger (Jun 17, 2011)

I am looking for a group of people (2 or more) in the Oklahoma City area who are interested in trying out the wild west game Aces and Eights.  I myself have never played but have a good grip on most of the rules.  Message me if you are interested, thanks.


----------

